# Babies looking a little "wooly"



## VickieB (May 27, 2013)

My 3 week old babies have come out of their nesting box and seem to be acting fine, but their hair is beginning to look a little "wooly," not as fluffy as it had been. Is this normal for this stage or is it a sign of illness?


----------



## nawma (May 28, 2013)

Wow Vicki I've never experienced anything like this. Could they be molting because of hot weather?


----------



## VickieB (May 28, 2013)

I was wondering myself about that. It's also been really windy the last couple of days and I've wondered if that had anything to do with it. But the babies in the next cage, which were born on the same day, are still nice and fluffy. I'm hoping that everything is all right, but there really isn't anything I know to do. They are eating well. They chase the mom around all the time trying to nurse. She jumps up and runs from them most of the time. Is that normal? I had assumed it was since they only nurse them once or twice a day. But they have been eating out of the food bin, and when I bring the mom a carrot at night they love eating on it too. I've been feeding the Manna Gro and the calf manna to the mom. I figure they are eating some of the calf manna too, since they eat out of her bin with her.   :/


----------



## nawma (May 28, 2013)

My moms run from their babies a lot. I think you are right that they just nurse a few times a day so most of what we see is them avoiding the babies. I've only been breeding rabbits for about eight months so maybe someone with more experience can answer your question. Sounds like everyone is getting plenty of nutrition. As long as no one has runny stools I dont think I would worry too much.


----------



## animalmom (May 28, 2013)

The babies know that Mom is food and when they get adventurous enough to get out of the nest box and then figure out how to get back in the nest box the next task they pursue is hounding Mom for a quick snack.  Mom has other things to do... like nap, or groom, or grab a moment to feed herself so she moves out of the baby's reach and thus the eternal quest for a quick snack is once more played out.  Super normal, and as the babies get larger the whole process gets somewhat comical as you see large babies throw themselves on their back to grab onto one of Mom's teats.

Don't know why your babies look wooly... are they starting to get in their real coat and what you see is a mix of the ultra fine baby fur and juvenile fur?  If they are acting fine, pestering Mom and jumping in and out of the nest box I wouldn't worry too much at this point.  One always worries anyway.


----------



## VickieB (May 28, 2013)

I didnt realize they would grow in a new coat! Maybe that is what it is. Ive been a little worried about taking the nest box out so early (3 weeks) but mom has started using it as a litter box and it was hard keeping it clean. Then, when their coats started looking a little different I was worried I had taken the box away too soon. I spoke with the woman I bought them from and she told me she routinely takes the box away at approximately 3 weeks. The other litter I have, though, still enjoy their box, and since their mom is not such a slob Ive left theirs in.


----------



## VickieB (Jun 1, 2013)

The babies will be 4 weeks on Monday and their coats are looking fairly normal again. I suspect it was as you said, AnimalMom, and they were getting in their adult coat. The odd thing was the babies in the next cage didn't go through it. Could be just the difference in the rabbits. (One takes after the NZW line more, the other looks more like the Altex line)


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 1, 2013)

The babies will get another coat starting at about 8 weeks. In Angora breeds, this is the "ugly stage," because as the baby coat molts out and the junior coat comes in, they tend to mat at the drop of a hat. It's the stage that has many owners wondering, "Why did I think I wanted a longhair?!!"


----------

